# zaph crossover pics



## clovergover (Jul 5, 2008)

i am planning to build zaph 3.5 speakers. I need help with the crossovers build. I need pics/sketches to help me along. Noob pics i mean.. 
Anyone finish these with good pics can post them. Thx..onder:


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=29416

This is the only one I've seen recently. I'm pretty sure several guys on that forum have made the ZDT3.5, so you might search/ask around there some more.


----------



## clovergover (Jul 5, 2008)

thx Matt...will do that


----------

